# ASM Metals Hand book Volume 3



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 مارس 2010)

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/2637398..._03_-_Alloy_Phase_Diagrams.pdf-0871703815.pdf


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورون ومأجوروووووووووووورون


----------

